# Red Flag/Green Flag Personality Quiz - Just for fun



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

This Interactive Personality Quiz Will Reveal Your Red And Green Flags


Sending your friends quizzes to take together is 100% a green flag, BTW. 💚




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## IxFx (Jan 1, 2022)

[Redacted]


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

*You got: Type 4*
🔴 Red flag: You get really passive agressive when things don't go your way, but you don't think other people notice.
🟢 Green flag: Friends often come to you for advice, because you're very good at seeing things from multiple perspectives.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do actually do this 🤣.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Idk i probably have red flags lol


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

*You got: Type 3*

🔴 *Red flag*: You're really competitive about absolutely everything. And you hate losing.
🟢 *Green flag*: All dogs love you. Like, seriously. Even if you're just walking down the street, they're always excited to see you.

Tell me about it, my dog bros be rooting for a fellow stubbornly ambitious underdog.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

You got: Type 2
🔴 Red flag: You get mad when people don't text you back right away, but you take forever to respond when people text you.
🟢 Green flag: You always offer to share your food or snacks when you're eating with friends.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

🔴 red flag: Accurate
🟢 green flag: Inaccurate, I don't buy random gifts, without Ni predictability, what I do is never random but calculated, and it's more like this:


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

*You got: Type 1*
🔴 Red flag: You genuinely, wholeheartedly think pineapple is a good pizza topping.
🟢 Green flag: Even if you don't care about the topic, you always ask people questions when they seem excited about something.

Look, all I'm sayin' is that people can have whatever they want on their pizza's.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm allergic to bananas so I chose the green banana (only because they smell less foul than the ripe ones). I would never eat one. You can have it.

*You got: Type 2*
🔴 Red flag: You get mad when people don't text you back right away, but you take forever to respond when people text you.
🟢 Green flag: You always offer to share your food or snacks when you're eating with friends.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

I hate uploading images via mobile. It gets stuck in the infinite loop and I have no way of knowing if it finishes. If it doesn't, I'll have to upload it using my laptop.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

This Interactive Personality Quiz Will Reveal Your Red And Green Flags


Sending your friends quizzes to take together is 100% a green flag, BTW. 💚




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

*You got: Type 1*
🔴 Red flag: You genuinely, wholeheartedly think pineapple is a good pizza topping.
🟢 Green flag: Even if you don't care about the topic, you always ask people questions when they seem excited about something.

I was hoping I’d get this one! I love Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## Lemongrass19891 (12 mo ago)

🔴 Red flag: You get mad when people don't text you back right away, but you take forever to respond when people text you.
🟢 Green flag: You always offer to share your food or snacks when you're eating with friends.
this is actually pretty accurate lol


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tYPR 5 FGTS


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

*You got: Type 1*
🔴 Red flag: You genuinely, wholeheartedly think pineapple is a good pizza topping.
🟢 Green flag: Even if you don't care about the topic, you always ask people questions when they seem excited about something.


----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

😂🤡


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Type 5


----------

